# Rianne & Phoebe



## ainsleyyip (Dec 3, 2011)

#1 







[/URL] rianne by chewy story, on Flickr[/IMG]


#2 Love is in the air






[/URL] reyes n rianne by chewy story, on Flickr[/IMG]

#3  






[/URL] IMG_0132 by 
chewy story, on Flickr[/IMG]

#4 transport for modern witch






[/URL] halloween by chewy story, on Flickr[/IMG]

#5 The war has begun!






[/URL] IMG_0072-2 by chewy story, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ainsleyyip (Dec 3, 2011)

#6 Phoebe decided to flush the naughty Rianne down






[/URL] nn by chewy story, on Flickr[/IMG]

#7 I believe there was something wrong with the food Rianne ate!






[/URL] nn n bb by chewy story, on Flickr[/IMG]

#8 new ornament for our Xmas tree this year






[/URL] IMG_0104 by chewy story, on Flickr[/IMG]

#9  Is Phoebe's eye playing trick on her? Or is Rianne playing a trick on her?






[/URL] IMG_0022-2 by chewy story, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ainsleyyip (Dec 3, 2011)

If you like them, Do join their little world here Chewy Story | Facebook

#10 






[/URL] IMG_0072 by chewy story, on Flickr[/IMG]

#11 No wonder my cucumbers are always missing






[/URL] IMG_0089 by chewy story, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## gopal (Dec 3, 2011)

No.10 is what she can be expected for....a good model...thnx for sharing the naughty pix.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 3, 2011)

cute girls! Look like fun!


----------



## Kerbouchard (Dec 3, 2011)

Some great shots and some great photoshop work.  Nicely done


----------



## MrsLittle (Dec 3, 2011)

That's awesome!


----------



## paigew (Dec 3, 2011)

Very cute. Looks like you guys had fun doing this! You should make this into a little book for them.


----------



## Steve01 (Dec 3, 2011)

Great shots, brought a smile to my face.
I love 4 & 6.

Beautiful children.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 3, 2011)

Very cute - thank you for sharing these.


----------



## ainsleyyip (Dec 6, 2011)

#12 Phoebe is coming up with ways to help her lil sister grow up faster






[/URL] growing up by chewy story, on Flickr[/IMG]


#13 Peekaboo






[/URL] peekaboo by chewy story, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ainsleyyip (Dec 15, 2011)

#13 my dancing princess






[/URL] rianne by chewy story, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 15, 2011)

I am planning to do similar shots once I can direct my triplet girls.  Right now they dont listen and walk 3 separate ways.


----------



## ainsleyyip (Dec 16, 2011)

#13  somebody help.. my dear girl is flying away.. 






[/URL] n by chewy story, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ainsleyyip (Dec 17, 2011)

#14 she is real happy to be with her "babies"






[/URL] IMG_0021 by chewy story, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Granddad (Dec 17, 2011)

You have triplets??  They'll be fun when they get to be directable! My daughter has 2 sets of twins - unfortunately they are 6,000 miles away.


----------



## jake337 (Dec 17, 2011)

Great set showing sisters doing what they do best!


----------



## Kerbouchard (Dec 17, 2011)

If you ever get time between shoots, I would appreciate some info on the setup for some of these.  For instance, #13 is done exceptionally well.  Hair falling down, shirt falling a little.  Looks like she is upside down, but I can't figure out how you did it.  My only guess would be you had her lay down, arranged her hair and clothing, and then extracted her, but I don't know how you managed to get her to cooperate for that....

However you did them, fantastic work.


----------



## ainsleyyip (Dec 18, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> If you ever get time between shoots, I would appreciate some info on the setup for some of these.  For instance, #13 is done exceptionally well.  Hair falling down, shirt falling a little.  Looks like she is upside down, but I can't figure out how you did it.  My only guess would be you had her lay down, arranged her hair and clothing, and then extracted her, but I don't know how you managed to get her to cooperate for that....
> 
> However you did them, fantastic work.



Thanks Kerbouchard for liking the lil sisters' pics. 

For the pic with Rianne hanging upside down with balloon (supposed to be #14, my bad. hehe), I literally hung her upside down. =) Its the only way to make it look more realistic, especially her hair that is quite diff to photoshop if done otherwise. 

1st i took a background pic
2nd I took a pic with my hubby holding her ankle hanging her upside down
3rd I took another pic with my hubby holding her thigh hanging her upside down (so that I can photoshop the part of the ankle in)
then after that I do all the editing and touching up in photoshop and lightroom. 

Hope it helps. =)


----------



## Kerbouchard (Dec 18, 2011)

That explains it.  I actually looked at her ankle to try to see evidence of somebody holding her before I asked.  I didn't think about 3 different shots.

Nice work and thanks for the info.



ainsleyyip said:


> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> > If you ever get time between shoots, I would appreciate some info on the setup for some of these.  For instance, #13 is done exceptionally well.  Hair falling down, shirt falling a little.  Looks like she is upside down, but I can't figure out how you did it.  My only guess would be you had her lay down, arranged her hair and clothing, and then extracted her, but I don't know how you managed to get her to cooperate for that....
> ...


----------



## Dominantly (Dec 18, 2011)

Awesome shots, super creative!


----------



## Buckster (Dec 18, 2011)

I LOVE the creativity, and they're very well executed!  Terrific series!


----------



## mishele (Dec 18, 2011)

What a great set of shots!!! Thanks for sharing! They brought a big smile to my face!


----------



## ainsleyyip (Dec 22, 2011)

#15 The weather is v bad today, with the super strong wind that hit my house! 







[/URL] phoebe by chewy story, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 22, 2011)

Love the photos, love the blog, love the idea.

Ever thought about doing a book?  I collect quality picture books (quality of the images/drawings and texts) and the good ones for kids are pretty rare even though from my personal experience with showing my collection to kids, they often get the quality thing.

I would love to see you do a whole story and get it printed. Just make sure and let us know when it comes out.

Now, of course, some of these photos could use improvement, ie the background in the "Transport for the modern witch" shot could be cleaner


----------



## ainsleyyip (Dec 22, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:
			
		

> Love the photos, love the blog, love the idea.
> 
> Ever thought about doing a book?  I collect quality picture books (quality of the images/drawings and texts) and the good ones for kids are pretty rare even though from my personal experience with showing my collection to kids, they often get the quality thing.
> 
> ...



Thank u for dropping by and also your advice. I totally agree on the background for that pic. Actually I just started to explore this kind of pics not long ago so may neglect minor details. =( will take note of the background n minor details =) 

I am not sure what kind of book u are referring to but i do have the intention to do up a photobook for the sisters =)


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 22, 2011)

Mine are in boxes but I will try and find some examples on the net to give you links when I come back later today. Some of mine are not available commercially because they are one off, art books but most are available in better bookstores 

The one series that got me started with the collection is this:
Amazon.com: The Griffin & Sabine Trilogy Boxed Set: Griffin & Sabine/Sabine&#39;s Notebook/The Golden Mean (9780811806961): Nick Bantock: Books

But there are many ways of doing them. Comic book style with speech bubbles (I'm working on one right now), more traditional children's books with large images and just a line or two of text, etc.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 22, 2011)

Here is one of my favorites (probably why I can remember the title  ):
http://www.amazon.com/Wolves-Walls-Times-Illustrated-Awards/dp/038097827X

Beautiful beautiful illustrations, very nice off the wall story (kind of like the suggestion I'm getting from your photos), and all together nice book.

Try and look at it in a bookstore than look at some of the other children's books around. If you don't see the difference, forget what I said. If you do see the difference, then go for it.

Not to say you will get published. I have a publisher lined up for mine but... they need to see some of it before they commit. That's the way it is.

If you can shoot but can't write a screenplay, find someone to write the screenplay for you. A lot of those books are double authored for a simple reason. One is the illustration guru and the other is the story telling guru.

Worth a try though.


----------



## gopal (Dec 22, 2011)

wonder after wonder....just get cheering.


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 22, 2011)

these are well done children's photographs but even better is the thought and creativity you've put into them. The kids are adorable and it really looks as they enjoy themselves fully! Wonderful all around series!


----------



## jriepe (Dec 22, 2011)

You are very creative and you have some very cute subjects to work with.  I really enjoyed looking at these.

Jerry


----------



## ainsleyyip (Dec 24, 2011)

#16 Rianne is using all her mighty power for this magic. Hope you enjoy =)







[/URL] magic by chewy story, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## GreatPhotoRace (Dec 24, 2011)

These are adorable! Great work!


----------



## ainsleyyip (Dec 25, 2011)

#17 princess n fairy 






[/URL] princess n fairy by chewy story, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ainsleyyip (Jan 9, 2012)

#18 






[/URL] orhhh horrr.. by chewy story, on Flickr[/IMG]

#19 cheeky






[/URL] cheeky girl by chewy story, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ainsleyyip (Jan 21, 2012)

#19 Phoebe n Rianne are going back to mummy's hometown (hongkong) for Chinese New Year tomorrow BUT they just can't wait anymore






[/URL] To the airport by chewy story, on Flickr[/IMG]

Happy Chinese New Year ! =)


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Jan 21, 2012)

These are really interesting.


----------



## Granddad (Jan 21, 2012)

These could be corny, but your models and your photoshopping skills make them utterly delightful instead. :thumbup:

You brought a smile to Ol' Grumpy's face.


----------



## ainsleyyip (Feb 21, 2012)

#20 the magic "blanket"

http://

 flying carpet-3 by chewy story, on Flickr


----------



## Pocahontas (Feb 21, 2012)

These are adorable!  So creative and clever, definitely something your girls will love looking back on years from now


----------



## jowensphoto (Feb 21, 2012)

These are great! You've certainly got some PS skills.

And cute kids to boot!


----------



## ainsleyyip (Feb 28, 2012)

#21 Does every kid have this little dream whenever their baby sister messes up their things? =)







[/URL] bubble by chewy story, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ainsleyyip (Mar 5, 2012)

I am always a natural light person but recently exploring into speedlight. Both photos are taken with 1 speedlight with umbrella. Hope they turned out fine. =)


#22






[/URL] rianne by chewy story, on Flickr[/IMG]

#23






[/URL] rianne by chewy story, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## cminus (Mar 5, 2012)

lol @ the title on the one w the pink harry potter glasses, it made me lol literally this am, being married to an asian all i could hear was my wifes mother saying the title w her super thick accent tee hee...

what the other poster said, could be corny but your ps skills make me smile instead, your kids will love these n the years to come!


----------



## ainsleyyip (Mar 8, 2012)

#24






[/URL] IMG_0006 by chewy story, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ainsleyyip (Mar 19, 2012)

#25 Life is never the same with them. So is my house. 







[/URL] Life is never the same with my own kids.. So is my house  by chewy story, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Eburk22 (Mar 20, 2012)

Awesome and hilarious!


----------

